# Shrimp and Grits



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Several people have asked for the Shrimp and Grits recipe so I figure it's just easier to put it here.

CLT Shrimp and Grits

Grits:
3 Cups Chicken Stock / Broth
1 Cup Grits
2 Cups Shredded Sharp Cheddar Cheese
Pepper to taste
Bring chicken broth to boil, add grits and cook, stir in cheese when grits are done. Try to get them done about the same time as the shrimp sauce.

Shrimp Topping:

6 oz package Canadian Bacon Chopped (can use kiolbassa or bacon)
1 Jalapeno Pepper Chopped (deveined and seeds removed) (optional) 
1 Med Sweet Onion Chopped
6 Scallions Chopped (set aside green tops for garnish)
2 Tbls Minced Garlic
½ Green Bell Pepper Chopped (optional)
½ Red Bell Pepper Chopped (optional)
1 lb Large Gulf Shrimp Peeled and Deveined (or as many as you want). Dust with your favorite seasoning (make as spicy as you like) and set aside
1 Cup Heavy Whipping Cream
2 Cups Sauvignon Blanc (or any cheap white wine)
4 Tbls Lemon Juice
4 Tbls Tabasco Sauce (optional)
½ Stick Butter

Use large saucepan, add a little butter and cook the Canadian bacon. Remove from pan and set aside in a bowl. Deglaze pan with a little of the wine and reduce. Add a little more butter and cook the vegetables until onions are transparent (except garlic – add that to vegetables about 2 minutes before they are done). When vegetables are done, remove from pan into Canadian bacon bowl. Deglaze pan again with wine again and reduce. 
Add a little more butter and cook shrimp for about 3 minutes or so turning once. Remove shrimp from pan and add to bowl with vegetables. 
Deglaze pan with wine again (use a good bit of wine this time and make sure all the good stuff is loose from the pan and you have about a 1/3 cup of wine remaining in pan).
Add remaining butter (or as much butter as you want), lemon juice, whipping cream, and Tabasco. Heat to medium until it begins to thicken. Turn off heat and add everything from bowl back into pan and stir to mix well. 

Spoon grits into bowl, cover with shrimp and sauce, garnish with scallion tops.

Note: Any beer can be used instead of wine to deglaze pan. It will change the flavor of the sauce so it just depends on what you feel like eating that day. Also, be careful of the seasoning you use on the shrimp because this dish can get salty in a hurry. I use low-sodium chicken broth and that helps.

I just made this recipe up from little things I liked in a lot of recipes. So, feel free to make it your own and experiment. It looks complicated but once all your stuff is chopped up and ready it really goes fast. The trick is making the grits at the same time you’re cooking the other stuff. Unless you cook a lot it may be easier to have someone else make the grits so everything is done about the same time.
It’s SuperDelicious! 

Chris


----------



## g_mo (Jun 27, 2005)

where'd you find the grits? I can't find anything but instant grits. much less yellow grits.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for posting this recipe !!!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Printed it off and will be trying soon. Thanks Chris!


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

g_mo said:


> where'd you find the grits? I can't find anything but instant grits. much less yellow grits.


HEB and WalMart have them. I just use the 5-Minute Quick Grits. They aren't the yellow grits, that's just the cheese.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Bocephus said:


> Thanks for posting this recipe !!!


You're quite welcome. Enjoy.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Man that looks good!!!! Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Alright.....I made this for supper this evening.

OUTSTANDING !!!!!!!......

I doubled the recipe to make a big batch. I used Old Bay Seasoning, and Slap Ya Momma to season the Shrimp. And I didn't add any cheese to the grits.

Other than that I followed the recipe exactly. My wife who usually gets a small helping and is done....she went back for seconds and got a big helping the second round. She raved about how good it was.

I've been trying to find a really good Shrimp & Grits recipe for a long time, and this is by FAR the best one I've tried.

Thanks teamgafftop1 , you knocked it outta the park with this one !!!

Cest' si bon (it is so good !)

Bo


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I gotta try this one. Looks great!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

try putting a little sherry on top. It is a nice little southern touch. I am looking forwarded to going back home to Charleston SC for some good ole Shrimp and Grits.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

g_mo said:


> where'd you find the grits? I can't find anything but instant grits. much less yellow grits.


If you take your grits seriously and are looking for real grits check out anson mills. The heirloom blue grits are amazing.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Lone-Star said:


> If you take your grits seriously and are looking for real grits check out anson mills. The heirloom blue grits are amazing.


Anson Mills have the absolute best grits. All of the big restaurants in SC use Anson Mills.


----------



## JRingo (Jan 25, 2012)

whistlingdixie said:


> try putting a little sherry on top. It is a nice little southern touch. I am looking forwarded to going back home to Charleston SC for some good ole Shrimp and Grits.


Son got married there this past summer. Rehearsal dinner was at Magnolia's and that was one of the entrees. First time for me and they were excellent. Looks a lot like his recipe. Will have to try..


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

JRingo said:


> Son got married there this past summer. Rehearsal dinner was at Magnolia's and that was one of the entrees. First time for me and they were excellent. Looks a lot like his recipe. Will have to try..


magnolias is awesome. this looks a lot like a Charleston shrimp and grits recipe except we normally add a little sherry on top.


----------



## hightide82 (Dec 2, 2011)

I made this tonight and we loved it. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

C'est Bon !!!! Thanks for the recipe. It's a keeper.


----------

